

You have too many chat apps. Can Layer connect them? - WardPlunet
http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/4/5173726/you-have-too-many-chat-apps-can-layer-connect-them

======
malandrew
bitlbee is the hackers way of bridging them all.

[http://www.bitlbee.org/](http://www.bitlbee.org/)

xkcd comic:
[http://www.bitlbee.org/img/comic_3.0.png](http://www.bitlbee.org/img/comic_3.0.png)

------
by_Seeing
Including patterns could be that next useful step up from being a bootstrap.

------
eniax
Great work!

